# Canker and Canker



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There's wet pox that is called "canker" and there's no med to take care of it.

Then there's Canker that's Trich.... and is a protozoan and that can be treated with Flagyl etc.

But they both look the same, so how do you know which one the chicken has? Which one causes a bad stinky breath?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Trichomoniasis (canker) causes the foul odor. Never heard of wet pox causing a foul odor.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Trichomoniasis (canker) causes the foul odor. Never heard of wet pox causing a foul odor.


Yes. Canker also has a plaque appearance in the mouth and I know what Seminole means about wet pox having a similar appearance but seems more obvious in the trachea. Here's some good info on Pox viruses:
http://www.hyline.com/aspx/redbook/redbook.aspx?s=5&p=35


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It appears that some bird occassionally gets dry pox, so I've thought the plaques are wet pox. However, the plaques have a terrible odor as in cankar, which is confusing since it's a greater probability that the plaques are wet pox. 

So I have been treating for both. For wet pox, I spray for mosquitoes and I have vaccine, and for canker, I treat the water. It's just confusing when both are called canker, one not really being canker.

Mike, good article on pox.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The easiest way to tell is by treating trich with flagyl/metronidazole, copper sulfate or any other meds that treat the protozoa, and it should clear up in time. None of those meds would have any effect on pox diseases; fowl pox, pigeon pox, canary pox etc...
I'd like to add that the fowl pox vaccine only prevents the fowl pox strain and not other strains such as pigeon pox, quail pox, canary pox etc...
Kinda like guessing which human flu virus vaccine will be effective for the current infective strain going around the world.
As far as I know, the only vaccine available for chickens is the fowl pox vaccine. It's called that because they dont want it confused with human "chicken pox" lol. 
Humans cant get fowl pox and chickens cant get chicken pox. Confused? Wait til you see your next paycheck! Hahahaha!


----------

